# Striker issues with the S&W Bodyguard?



## bonkerpro (Jan 12, 2020)

Over on a motorcycling board where I read and post, I picked up comments about problems with the S&W Bodyguard.

The problems, as the fellow commented, are with "striker drag (which a lot of micro pistols have) AND light strikes, requiring another hit to ignite." The quote is his exact words.

This is news to me, and it concerns me, because several years ago one of my daughters chose the Bodyguard as her personal carry weapon. She has been through a basic firearms course and has done additional range time, but none of that helps if the weapon does not work.

Sooo ... what can the brain trust offer in terms of insight on the issues noted in my second (but only one sentence) paragraph?

My girl is grown and out on her own so I typically stay out of her business, but if she needs to look into something else for EDC I'll risk being a meddling Dad.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Striker drag is indeed common on micro pistols. It's a timing issue because of a shorter cycling of the slide. On some guns there were reports of the tips of the firing pins breaking off. When the manufacturers became aware of that problem they used stronger steel. 

Light primer strikes can be from a weak striker spring or a dirty firing pin channel. It's important to keep both the striker assembly and firing pin channel clean, dry and free of lubricants.

If your daughter hasn't had any problems with her gun it probably won't be an issue.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, one problem here. The S&W Bodyguard .380 is a DOA hammer fired pistol. I would highly recommend a good cleaning with Hoppes(firing pin channel included) to remove all packing oil from the pistol and then lube. Go to the range and fire at least 50 to 100 rounds to check for malfunctions.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner12 said:


> Well, one problem here. *The S&W Bodyguard .380 is a DOA hammer fired pistol.* I would highly recommend a good cleaning with Hoppes(firing pin channel included) to remove all packing oil from the pistol and then lube. Go to the range and fire at least 50 to 100 rounds to check for malfunctions.


Thanks for correcting me on that. 

I'm not familiar with that pistol and assumed it was striker fired when "bonkerpro" mentioned striker drag.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

desertman said:


> Thanks for correcting me on that.
> 
> I'm not familiar with that pistol and assumed it was striker fired when "bonkerpro" mentioned striker drag.


Desertman yes, my brother bought one for his wife a while back and she absolutely hated the trigger. The trigger was long, heavy and broke against the frame. My brother and I could shoot it well, but then again we shoot DA/SA guns, but even then you need to be a somewhat accomplished revolver or DA/SA person to do well with that trigger. I like the micro pistol personally.

I do recall the diminutive pistol is very well made and ships with an ample amount of packing oil, which led to a sticking slide release. I cleaned it really well with Hoppes, including running some down the firing pin channel and the pistol worked very well.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nope, it’s hammer fired. I’ve carried one for two years. No problems so far but fortunately i’ve Never had to draw it In self defense. It’s been fine at the range but, admittedly, it doesn’t get enough use. Yes, a long stiff trigger you need to get used to however, no need to use the safety because of that. Need to clean it periodically because I pocket carry it and it gets a lot of lint in it over time.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

By the way, I meant to say DAO not DOA only, lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner12 said:


> Desertman yes, my brother bought one for his wife a while back and she absolutely hated the trigger. The trigger was long, heavy and broke against the frame. My brother and I could shoot it well, but then again we shoot DA/SA guns, but even then you need to be a somewhat accomplished revolver or DA/SA person to do well with that trigger. I like the micro pistol personally.
> 
> I do recall the diminutive pistol is very well made and ships with an ample amount of packing oil, which led to a sticking slide release. I cleaned it really well with Hoppes, including running some down the firing pin channel and the pistol worked very well.


For some reason I never looked into buying any of S&W's polymer framed guns? Not that there's anything wrong with them. I just didn't like that hinged trigger. I know that the Sheild's are popular and figured that the Bodyguard .380 was just a smaller version of them? I do like their older DA/SA semi auto's and of course revolvers. I've got more than enough of them. Why so many? Don't ask me, other than I must be outta' my mind? I rarely carry revolvers anymore. But I like them just the same.

I wish that they didn't put those stupid locks on their later models. I disabled mine by grinding off that little tab on the flag that pops up. Then put the flag back in so I wouldn't have a hole in the frame.


----------



## bonkerpro (Jan 12, 2020)

desertman said:


> Thanks for correcting me on that.
> 
> I'm not familiar with that pistol and assumed it was striker fired when "bonkerpro" mentioned striker drag.


... bonkerpro knows nothing about the Bodyguard, which is why he asked to begin with.

Please recall I was quoting the other fellow!

Thanks to all for the feedback. I'll query my girl on her experiences with hers at the range.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------

